# Update on George



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Photos taken today


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness Jayne he's gorgeous! I love the first photo - that could be on a calendar!!!

Harri x


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

Gorgeous George! What a beautie.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Jayne - George is a stunner X

I'd certainly enter him into that Mikki Competition - Pic 3 is my favourite !

Stephen X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Jayne did nt think it was possible but Gorgeous George gets all the more gorgeous the older he gets xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Fantastic pics! Love the 4th one!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Fabulous Jayne, so lovely to see Gorgeous George looking all lovely and grown up.

You must enter him in the Mikki comp, I'm soooo hoping to see a cockapoo as the winner


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

He is so gorgeous!! Lovely pictures xx I'm with everyone else regarding the cometition, love the third picture best! xx


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Well they are all lovely photos but No 1 is my favourite.. he is a beautiful boy xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous George still as gorgeous - lovely photos  x


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

He truly is a gorgeous boy!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Absolutely stunning, what i'm dreaming my pup could end up looking like.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

He's lovely! I bet you are so proud of him! His colouring is lovely, I take it that's him in the pita patter pic too, he seems to have changed colour completely or is it my eyes!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Very gorgeous! I love no. 3, he has a great cut.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Lovely photos of George he's one handsom boy!

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

What lovely pictures, he is gorgeous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh he is a real stunner... Def model potential


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Thankyou everyone, Yep that is him on my pitapata at about 5 days old. You can just see the apricot colouring. He has also be accepted as a model on pedigree chum puppy website that is launching shortly


----------

